# blackheads



## misslexa (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi all.. 

I seem to have quite a few blackheads on my nose, chin and a bit on my cheeks.... 

Any suggestions on getting rid of them (preferably less expensive, but not comprimising quality!... I know its a lot to ask!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops: )


All suggestions are greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!!   :!:


----------



## Janice (Apr 12, 2005)

Lexa, blackheads have to be extracted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Unlike whiteheads they will not run their course and go away. 

I would suggest an extraction tool and a good facial steaming beforehand. If you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself head over to a spa and have a facial, the esthitician <sp?> will perform the extraction for you.

There are products you can use to help prevent them, but they intially have to be extracted. 

I use Paulas Choice 2% BHA lotion to help with my problem skin (blackheads and blemish prone). 

www.paulaschoice.com


----------



## martygreene (Apr 12, 2005)

Quote:

  the esthitician <sp?>  
 
esthetician or æsthetician, both are correct.



don't mind me, just living up to my epithets


----------



## misslexa (Apr 14, 2005)

thank you... i will check it out!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 15, 2005)

I have blackheads on my nose. I want to get rid of them so that i can get my nose pierced. So I have to go to a esthetician or aesthetician to get it done. How much does it cost. Thx


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 15, 2005)

I got mine taken care of as part of a facial at a spa - hurt like crazy but definitely worth it.  The whole treatment was $85 - not sure what just the extractions might run.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_I have blackheads on my nose. I want to get rid of them so that i can get my nose pierced. So I have to go to a esthetician or aesthetician to get it done. How much does it cost. Thx_

 

To my knowledge, you shouldn't need to have extractions done in order to get your nose pierced.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks martygreene. I really do apperciate it a lot.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 20, 2005)

I've been using Dermalogica daily microfoliant for 2 months, not 'daily' but 2-3 times a week and this seems to have lessened blackheads in the areas they occur, which are pretty much the same as misslexa's. Especially on the nose. hth!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 20, 2005)

Try the CityFace Skin Refinisher!! It's a warming scrub, so that helps with blackheads.

I reviewed it a little in a topic on this forum.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 20, 2005)

I like to use an aha toner top help w/ them.. but I extract them myself. scrubs help too


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 24, 2005)

How would one go about extracting them by oneself? Sounds challenging! I mean, the ones I have are so small, I wouldn't know how to extract them myself.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

Gently gently squeeze them. Or buy an extraction tool. And try biotherm biopur mask, it sucks blackheads out like no tommorow.


----------



## fiejenn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

If you are going to extract at home be VERY careful. You can cause dilated cappilaries.

Steam your face really good. 
Either use qtips with astringent on them or wrap kleenex around ur index fingers and put astringent on those too.
You're gonna roll your skin gently, don't press. 
If it doesn't come out easily, dont keep trying.
Cleanse your face real good afterwards or you will cause breakouts.

If you have very stubborn ones, your best bet would be to go to an Esthetician. It can cost anywhere between $50.00 and $100.00 for a facial depending on where you go. Many places will not do just extractions alone. Make sure you ask for a Deep Cleansing Facial with extractions. 

And it should not hurt, if it does...they are not doing it properly!

Hope this helps, lmk if you have any other questions!
Jenn


----------



## lemurian (Apr 29, 2005)

Ack.. extractions can be really bad if you have sensitive/fragile skin.  The procedure could result in broken capillaries that'll look worse than the clogged pores.  Before you drop a ton of money, try steaming/exfoliating/biore pore strips, followed by a skin care regime that involves salicylic acid, which helps keep sebum from building up in your pores, and retinol, which will help tone your pores.  

Some people are just genetically pre-disposed to having large pores and oily skin.  There's no way to get rid of blackheads permanently, so I personally think money spent on professional extractions is a big waste.  However, if you've got money to burn and they work for you, then I say go for it!  To each her own


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the tips, ladies. I've noticed mine have been disappearing, so perhaps I shouldn't try to extract them myself. Paula's Choice 8% AHA solution works when they get plentiful, but it is a bit harsh for my skin. Steaming sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 29, 2005)

How do I get rid of my blackheads. Thx


----------



## mspixieears (May 3, 2005)

Um, jamiemeng, several people have suggested some great things up above.

I have also heard that Biore nose strips are great for extracting them - it is like a waxing strip, except of course it does not pull out hairs, but blackheads. You pull off the adhesive strip, like a sticker, wet gently and put on part of skin with blackheads. Wait as directed (cannot remember the timeframe, in minutes) then quickly rip off the strip from your skin.

It hurt like hell, and didn't work for me, so that is why I wouldn't try it again.

But to sum up what people said above:

removing blackheads - exfoliate, with facial scrub or AHA solution. Go to a beautician and have them professionally attended to. Use skincare products that minimise the build-up of natural oils in areas prone to blackheads. Chelsea recommended a mask that pulls them out.

Blackheads aren't dirt, but the oxidizing of trapped oils in your skin (oxidise meaning it changes colour when exposed to air).


----------



## leenybeeny (May 3, 2005)

I use a BHA solution and it seems to dissolve the ones that are already there and prevent new ones from coming.  I have only extracted really big ones and have done that myself.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

thanks mspixieears for the information.


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

getting a facial, biore pore strips, queen helene mint julep masque, aspirin mask, a BHA product (e.g. Paula's Choice)


----------



## matthea (May 22, 2005)

I started using the neutrogena advanced peel and it totally got rid of about 50% of my blackheads. I didn't even expect that as a result! It also softens the skin and got rid os old acne scars and fine lines - woohoo!


----------



## Neophyte (May 22, 2005)

Here is a great natural remedy for blackheads!

Chamomile Tea

Use this chamomile steam treatment to clean pores and get rid of blackheads.

Steep 3 teabags in boiling water for at least 5 minutes. Close your eyes and hold your face close to the bowl. Hold a towel over your head so the steam will go right into you face, not into the air. Follow up by cleansing in a circular motion with a coarse washcloth. Rinse and moisturize.


----------



## sophie-au (May 23, 2005)

BHAs or the MUA aspirin mask is the way to go for gentle reduction of blackheads and then maintenance to keep them away.

Sebum is full of lipids and a Beta Hydroxy Acid (BHA) is required because that's the only lipid-soluble exfoliant around i.e. it can penetrate the sebum.

http://dermatology.about.com/cs/skin...ucts/a/bha.htm


----------



## melony (Jun 13, 2005)

I am african american and have very combination acne prone skin. the pill did not help me. I got a facial sauna/steamer from big lots(used to be pic n save in california) for $10.00 I have also seen them at walgreens. I first wash my face in cetaphil or your regular cleanser. Then I steam for the alotted time--my machine goes up to 15 mins. I then used biore pore strips(or the knock off drug store brand no real difference), since your pores are open the blackheads slide right out. I then scrub with st. ive's apricot scrub-but this step is optional--it helps get rid of the clogged pores on my chin. I then go back to the machine and use the cold option and once that is done-go over my face with a cotton ball and toner. Nice clean smooth skin--I do this about once a month and my breakouts have really calmed down.


----------



## nny999o (Dec 21, 2007)

*really bad blackheads*

I dont know why, but ever since it started getting cold, i have developed horrible amounts of blackheads! it's bad! all over my chin and really close to my lips.  I dont know how to get rid of them before they turn into pimples....please help me!!!


----------



## MadchenRogue (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: really bad blackheads*

This is more of a home remedy and cost effective --but it will help.

You Need:

Sea Salt
A ceramic bowl ( like those mom uses for salads)
2-4 wash towels
a tea kettle or a medium sized pot filled with water.
wire extractor
noxema

Directions-

Either with a kettle or a medium pot boil water. When water reaches boiling point add about 2 table spoons of sea salt. Stir well. In a comfortable setting ( like your bathroom)
place the ceramic bowl in the basin, and pour the hot water in (becareful!). What you then do is place 2 of the wash towels in. Let the water cool enough for you to handle the towel without you burning, but at the same time its hot enough your skin can endure it.
Get the towel, squeeze off the excess water place over your face, then get a DRY towel on top of it ( its kinda like steaming your face but better). The moment you feel the wet towel is cooling off, replace it with the other wash towel thats int he ceramic bowl. You keep doing this for a good 10-15 minutes til you pores are completely open. When the pores are open, you carefully remove the blackheads with a  wire extractor, you can get these at walmart or a beauty supply (Wire Extractor - Skin Care Supplies) If you dont have one handy, then use your finger nails wrapped with toilet paper. Your blackheads will come out easily. After you are done, wash your face with noxema or generic equivalent. This technique wont produce scaring. 

Good Luck !


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: really bad blackheads*

^^This is a fantastic tip!  I've got to try it too!!  Thank you!


----------



## athena123 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: really bad blackheads*

There are different schools of thought about using hot steam to open up pores - some who think that once pores open, they won't contract back to normal size, and others who think that clogged pores will cause them to be enlarged, not hot water. 

I'm not quite sure what I think - I do know that with age, my pores have become enlarged and clog more easily so I tend to avoid extreme temperatures. 

If your blackheads arrived with the cold weather, is it because you're dehydrated or started using a different moisturizer? A gentle, effective means of removing blackheads is to massage jojoba oil, alternating with warm water. After about 10-15  minutes of massage, the sebums plugs will start to melt and the plugs will start popping out on their own. Sounds gross, I know, but less harmful than using a wire extraction device IMHO. Be patient, you may need to repeat this daily until they've disappeared, then go to once a week to keep the blackheads away for good. 

If you notice irritation with jojoba oil [some do], then you can try hazelnut or grapeseed oils instead. They're both astringent and very unlikely to clog pores or cause any irritation. 

Good luck,


----------



## frocher (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: really bad blackheads*

......


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: really bad blackheads*

salicylic acid or mandelic acid (another exfoliator)is the best (imo) for treating blackheads. glycolic acid is good, too.

I have non-inflamed acne (clogged pores such as blackheads and whiteheads, rather than red pustules or 'underground' zits) and have to work hard at preventing my pores from getting clogged. Treatments with 2% s.a or more work great, and I find my blackheads are significantly reduced within days. You still should visit a dermatologist or spa to get them professionally extracted though, if you notice when you pop them, they are big, round, and hard.

HTH!


----------



## athena123 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: really bad blackheads*

Yep, dreamergirl makes a great point here. Salacylic acid [BHA] is great for keeping pores clean from within and glycolic acid [AHA] is a must for surface exfoliation and removing dead skin cells that contribute to clogged pores. I personally use all 3 to keep blackheads away. 

Jojoba oil to massage and melt sebum plugs once a week
BHA everyday [switching between 2% and 5%]
AHA every other day


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: really bad blackheads*

Where do you buy Jojoba oil? Does it come plain or is it mixed with something? Do you put it on your face with or without make-up removed first?


----------



## athena123 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: really bad blackheads*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Where do you buy Jojoba oil? Does it come plain or is it mixed with something? Do you put it on your face with or without make-up removed first?_

 
Shadow, I either buy jojoba oil at Trader Joe's [only 6.99 for 4 oz.] or online at Mountain Rose Herbs | Bulk organic herbs, spices, teas & essential oils. 

First I use jojoba oil to remove makeup [including eyeshadow and mascara], then rinse with warm water. Then I'll go back with more jojoba to massage around the nose area to unplug sebum and blackheads. When complete, I'll rinse off with warm water and either followup with a microfiber cloth only or another cleanser to remove all traces.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 18, 2008)

*blackheads?*

*i have small ones on my nose only, how can i get rid of them 4 good? *


----------



## athena123 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: blackheads?*

This thread may have some good suggestions for you...

http://specktra.net/f177/really-bad-blackheads-86913/


----------

